# Newbie



## breadmantalking (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello everyone:

I just joined the forum and wanted to introduce myself. I am an amateur baker who is going through the process of becoming professional. I especially like baking bread but not only. Very relaxing at the end of the day, and it fills the house with a wonderful aroma!! Also, like to cook. Mostly use fresh ingredients as I try to stay away from processed food. It is more satisfying and definitely healthier, too. I am looking forward to learning a lot and to asking some questions, or just contributing.
Hope to hear from you soon.
All the best,

breadmantalking


----------



## LT72884 (Jun 13, 2010)

breadmantalking said:


> Hello everyone:
> 
> I just joined the forum and wanted to introduce myself. I am an amateur baker who is going through the process of becoming professional. I especially like baking bread but not only. Very relaxing at the end of the day, and it fills the house with a wonderful aroma!! Also, like to cook. Mostly use fresh ingredients as I try to stay away from processed food. It is more satisfying and definitely healthier, too. I am looking forward to learning a lot and to asking some questions, or just contributing.
> Hope to hear from you soon.
> ...



Well then, you can help me with my question i will be posting on the forums in a few minutes... haha thanx


----------

